# BF, GF nicknames? What do you guys call each other



## jdepp_84

Well ladies, I was just wondering, I usually hear couples calling themselves baby...is there any other nicknames you use for your boyfriends/husbands?

I was just wondering what types of nicknames are there....


----------



## lovelyarsenic

Well with my significant other we have goofy names like Ninja (his) and Buttercup (mine), but these are just the ones for myspace and msn messenger (and they both have inside meaning amongst us and our friends). In real life we use the normal ones like babe, sweetie, sugar, sunshine, hon...


----------



## Dubsbelle

in public me and my bf call eachother "hun".

my bf's nickname for me is "squirmmy" and mine for him is "dub" or "snuffy"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## XkrissyX

hmm well i get alot of nicknames from my bf..you name it all. he calls me sweetheart..my love..baby! honey!..mi amor... sexy...hahha SEXY TITS.inside joke!:nite:

I call him sexy...honey...u name it im telling... but i think we both love to ssay

"mahal" means love in my language. *sigh* love!:lovelove:


----------



## han

i call mine babe, baby, sexy, honey, sweetie depending on my moods and wants..hehe. names he calls me are the same


----------



## niksaki

umm..i call him babe..he calls me BIATCH! LOL nah not really i call him stevo (his name is stephen) he calls me BIATCH! or niksaki

Nic


----------



## daer0n

I call him "baby" or "mi amor" (in spanish, my love) and he calls me baby as well, but he also calls me "mi amor, mi vida" (in spanish too) he learned it and since he did he started calling me like that lol

Or if we are joking around with each other, we call each other "Stu" LOL!

short for stu-pid, so that it doesnt sound offensive, since we are playing hahaha XD


----------



## natalierb

We call each other babe or baby

When we're in a lovey dovey mood, we call each other "lovesicle" (like Popsicle) I know, CHEESY!!!! LOL!

When I'm mad at him, I call him Jay (his name is Jason)


----------



## tadzio79

Other than the usual hon &amp; babe that we use daily,

I call him pookie bear and he calls me honey bunny, hehe!


----------



## SqueeKee

Okay aside from the usuals that we use alll the time, like Babe, Baby, Babes, Beebs, Hun and Hunneh, Hunni-bun. . .

He calls me: Carebear &amp; Doll Face

I call him: Papa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &amp; Big-Man  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Hey, he IS a big man! LOL!)


----------



## Princess6828

I call Nick Stanley or Bear. He just calls me baby.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

We use the usual babe. Thats about it. Short and sweet.


----------



## TheOpenRoad

We have the usual: "baby" or "darling" and then sometimes I'll add a "-kins" or "-pants" onto his name "Frankiekins" or "Frankiepants" and he will call me "Noo noos" then we have others like "babypoo" or other things regarding poo haha. We're weird but it's cute.


----------



## Jennifer

cute thread!

we do the usual names, but he always calls me sweet tits, even if he's not trying to be perverted LOL i always call him stinky boy, even though he's not stinky :kopfkratz:


----------



## SqueeKee

LOL Jenn!! :rotfl:


----------



## Savvy_lover

he calls me "hun", "baby", "max", "love","*princess*"

i call him "hunny", "baby", "baby angel", "sweetheart", "penis"


----------



## dentaldee

we don't call each other anything.........sometimes just to bug I'll call him master..............baiter!!!


----------



## yourleoqueen

He calls me sweetie, love, baby, hun, my queen. I call him (my) darling, sweetheart and sometimes Ace (he's a huge KISS fan). LOL


----------



## katana

For each other, hun mainly.


----------



## Lissaboo

We normally go with the usual names..but I've picked up callin him boop, or boobass or goofass I dunno his family calls him strange things so now I just stick with sweet pea or my new one is nemo because the other day he did this beyond adorably dorky "fishy kiss" on my nose when I woke up so I just started calling him nemo.

He normally just calls me baby, sexy, hunny bunny,or goober


----------



## Manda

I think I have the weirdest ones- I call my bf Boopie so now he'll call me boops or poopie. I have NO CLUE where I got boopie from, I sometimes called my cat that and now it rubbed off onto my bf, lol.

He gets mad if I call him that in front of anyone, so when we're around people I'll just call him baby


----------



## Saje

The usual baby or babe or dude (hehe) ... he has on occassion called me pookie.


----------



## jdepp_84

Oh those are so cute and fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!! I miss having someone to call names now

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer

you can call me names.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueangel1023

Well, I don't have a bf anymore...but my ex used to call me panda bear and he was carebear. (yes I know Corny) apparently it was cute at the time cuz I was carebear obsessed. I even had a teddy bear tat done in his honor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank god it didn't have his name or initials on it! lol


----------



## mac-whore

baby, babe, sexy butt.. and sometimes i'll call him a slut for no obvious reason lol..


----------



## rejectstar

Until recently, my boyfriend and I haven't had any names for each other. We don't use them very often. He calls me "honey", that's about it. Once it was "honey bear", haha. I call him my "bunny". But I try not to do it around our guy friends, even though they know that's what I call him. I think it embarasses him.

Occasionally I'll call him "babe", or "you sexy thing". The only time I ever say "baby" is when we're having sex, LOL.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

I call him Baby boy


----------



## CellyCell

Just the usual.

I call him babe or baby. He calls me babe or hun.

Don't think we went into nicknames yet. Well, I can't remember much atm anyway.


----------



## Bec688

Pretty much like everyone else, we have the same pet names, babe, baby, bubby, hun, my love and darling.


----------



## pinksugar

haha, yay I get to add a new one (or two) apart from the normal names like hunny, I call him chicken or cookie. I dunno why. Sometimes I call him Ronzle (his name is Aaron - Ron - Ronzle) and he calls me Rozle Dozle (rosie). That's about it for weird nicknames, we really don't have that many


----------



## Killah Kitty

Cute and funny thread lol

We arent tooo original but its still sweet... I usually call him babe or baby... and he calls me babe, baby, sexy, and sweetheart or darling sometimes lol thats on the rare occasion usually when were playin around

My best friend calls his gf pookie bear alot lol

If im mad I sometimes call him by his full name but I try avoid it because that gets him angrier! Lol


----------



## MindySue

He put's poo on the end of my name, Mindypoo..he's called me that for years now and i've always thought it was cute. Also he calls me by my middle and first name together, Mindy Sue..but that is common for people because it rhymes with things such as "Mindy Sue, I love/Hate/Whatever, you. But obviously he doesnt say he hates me!

We also call eachother mean names playfully, like I will call him jerk face, and he will call me a smelly jerk face back..or a monster. It sounds kind of mean when I say it but it always makes me smile! It's said very playfully, and in fact it actually kind of means the opposite, like saying I love you! LOL

And then theres the ones that have been said a bunch.


----------



## XkrissyX

Do you know what Pookie means in my languange????


----------



## empericalbeauty

He calls me "babe" most of the time and I call him "baby" or "muffin". When I am mad at him I call him "Marshall"


----------



## Cheebs

We call each other "babe" from time to time. I usually call him "Babu". And when I'm joking/being cheesy I call him "Darling". He usually calls me "Cheebs" or "Chibi".


----------



## DymondButterfly

I just call him Gorgeous.

But he calls me all kinds of things: Dreamgirl, Beautiful (this one usually after I call him Gorgeous), Love Bunny.... Those are the most common ones and all I can really think of right now.... Oh! He's called me Sweetheart a few times.

Hehe. This is a cute idea for a thread....


----------



## pinkbundles

My hubby calls me "baby" and I don't know how it started but, I call him Mishter and Daddy (b/c I got so used to referring to him as Daddy when speaking to my daughter).


----------



## Maysie

His names Andrew, so I call him Drew or Drewzil or Drizzle...it started out with me trying to give him a "gangsta" name and stuck, lol. He calls me Mizzle or baby


----------



## Saje

If its the same language as mine then yes lol... I know its bad but its meant in a cute way and the way its said/pronounced is different.

He started calling me that when we joked that He was Al Bundy and I was Peg. And he called her that.


----------



## Lia

He calls me gorgeous , i call him bubu (pronouced the same way as boo boo) or baby (in english).


----------



## Susie22

lol sometimes i call him snuggle bunny, just to try and embarass him or make him smile, but usualy i just call him by his name lol, he has lots of nicknames for me honeybun , honey, love, susu just to name a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## macface

we call each other boo


----------



## La_Mari

I like this thread it's cute!

He calls me babe, babygirl, boo, etc. and then when I'm being a brat he calls me bratface and when he wants to embarrass me he calls me "poopie bottoms" :laughing: (LOL!) but not because I poop my pants! He's called me that so much that he shortened it to "poop"

I don't call him anything, sometimes I call him "my love" and I started calling him red bottom cause of those monkeys with the red butts. I read somewhere that they have red butts to lure their mates and let them know they're horny. So DH is almost always turned on, therefore he has a "red bottom".


----------



## EyeCandyDiva

LOL...my last boyfriend called me Chocolate Chip and I called him Punchie because he LOVED Fruit Punch...so corney I know.


----------



## Sparko

i mostly call him Papi, and his nickname from everyone else is TooL so i'll call him my TooLie barr (bear) or Papi barr. he'll call me wifey and Sparklebutt and honeybarr... hehe i dunno, it changes everyday but we usually throw a barr in there!


----------



## Lissaboo

lol I know right? Sometimes I call my fiance boopie too but I know why and I try not to..it's because his mother..(whom i lovingly(ha)refer to as Cybil) &lt;because she's INSANE! calls him that 24/7 and it's ..weird, he hates it.


----------



## xEdenx

Babe, Darling, Hun, Baby, Big guy (insider), babyface


----------



## BeneBaby

Cute Thread!! My BF calls me Knockers, Bibble (which is his variation of Babe) and Honey Bunny. I call him Babes (with the s) Punkin and Hot'n'Tot. He used to call me Manderin because my name is Amanda.


----------



## jdepp_84

LOL:add_wegbrech: My ex was always horny, damn why didn't I call him this!!!:tocktock:


----------



## Lila

He calls me baby or sugar plum sometimes.. but most of the time, we just call each other hunnie LOL.


----------



## chocobon

He calls me sexy,baby,honey,hun,mama!

I call him sexy,baby,sweetie,honey!


----------



## Dee_Vine

Well we call each other lotsa things. Either baby, hun, sweetie.

But he calls me Princess and I call him Pumpkin which I guess are the more personalized ones.

I also call him silly names like butt face and he calls me dummy. But that's just when we're joking around. *lol


----------



## salsabeela

It usually hun, hunie, baby, goldy, sugar... and many more


----------



## reymund

owsome cool love it


----------



## AmyNxDx

He calls me Brat or Bratty and I call him CrabbyCakes LMFAO


----------



## janetgriselle

My husband calls me sweetheart, sweetie or sunshine. I don't really have a nickname for him &gt;.&lt;


----------



## YoAdrienne

Babe is a big one for me, it depends on the person. My ex called me Angelpuff lol


----------



## Its Only Nicole

I call him Baby, Babe or my Shaney Baby.. or sexy man ha ha.

He likes to call me.. Windowlicker or Retard.. and reminds me that I need my helmet..

I know he loves me!


----------



## Maris Crane

I call him Darling, he usually calls me Katie.


----------



## tangerinex3

Awww. . . 

I get called a lot of cute names, but my favorite is Love or Sugar.


----------



## MakeupofDesire

I call him Woobie (my snuggly, security blankey) and he calls me his Pooh Bear.


----------



## divadoll

Windowlicker..ROFLMAO  HAHHAHHAHAH.  I've not heard that name before... gotta remember to use that somewhere.



> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I call him Baby, Babe or my Shaney Baby.. or sexy man ha ha.
> 
> He likes to call me.. Windowlicker or Retard.. and reminds me that I need my helmet..
> 
> I know he loves me!


----------



## Sabrina Harvey

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Windowlicker..ROFLMAO  HAHHAHHAHAH.  I've not heard that name before... gotta remember to use that somewhere.



Window licker...  "The Snozberries taste like SNOZBERRIES!"  LMAO I love Super Troopers! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick

My hubby calls me "Gorgeous".  He even addresses letters and cards to me that way ;0)  I either call him "Joey Bear" or "Tall Dark and Sexy"


----------



## Adrienne

My husband calls me baby, beautiful, or gorgeous on a regular basis. He only calls me by my name when he's irritated with me lol. I typically call him babe.


----------



## Jiniya

It's usually Cutie or Babe, nothing fancy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I call him every generic pet name in the book, lol.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv

we call each other "bayyy-beee" "luvvabug" and "cuddlebug" a lot

my nicks for him are "Jsnugzz" "boo bear" and "snexi pants" 




 

he calls me "his heart"..


----------



## CallmeMrsAL

He calls me Love or Bunneh Love and I call him Lover Bean ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candycoatedlove

awwh reading these was too cute.

We have A LOT of names. In public, babe

Me to him:  Spicy tuna (inside joke)

Him to me: Babeburito (babe + burrito)


----------



## StormCrow

Current bf calls me "Little One".


----------



## BrittneyMarie

My husband never calls me anything, not even my own name, lol. I've heard him talk about me and refer to me as "Britt", which is so weird, because no one else has ever called me that, lol. I mostly call him babe. We're boring.


----------



## purpleKB

My bf and I call each other "baybay" and it drives my best friend insane!  Sometimes I say it just to annoy her ;-)


----------



## isobelrose

I call my boyfriend JoJo, because my nephew calls him that cos he couldn't pronounce his actual name (Jordan)

I call him babe/baby/hon/sweetie also


----------



## docspeppyjake

i call my boyfriend "Gopher" because his name is Kristopher and some people call him "Topher"........Kris-Gopher haha


----------



## Ricci

I call my man Brentbaby &amp; he calls me Babesickle


----------



## Laura Marie

Baby,love, sully lol cause he's an operator and wears those blue coveralls! Baby bear. He calls me princess and bay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LittleWillow

Hahah some of these are too funny. 

I call mine 'Woobie" or "Bub" 

So random and weird because his name is Dan. But i call the cat Bub too...makes no sense. HA Lol.


----------



## Summer1993

We have very creative nicknames for one another. We call each other Niyundy. It's very weird, I know. It's pronounced "knee-un-dee". When my boyfriend and I first started dating about 5 years ago, we were watching a tv show with someone named Cindy in it. For some reason, I started calling him Cindy. Then I replaced the C with an N for Nindy. After that, I just kind of drew the word out to make it sound like Niyundy. Extremely odd, I know. But the word holds a very special meaning to both of us.


----------



## skylarbear

Haha I call my bf boo bear he calls me regular stuff lol


----------



## Rooftrellen

lol, well, i call him honey.


----------



## jbrookeb

I like to try to address him in texts using a different name every time (a la "Everybody Loves Raymond"). It gets difficult coming up with new stuff but it's almost always a ridiculous mashup of random words: stinkblossom, lovebasket, doodlemuffin, jug-o-love, grassmaster, etc. But on a daily basis in public, we just call each other Daddy and Sweet B, or Baby, Honey, Lover, and he occasionally calls me Kitten or Ma'am.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Johnsonville

I always use baby word For my girl friend


----------



## AnnaInWonderland

We just call each other "babe."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

I call my husband babe, hubby or hubbybear. Hopefully I never get in an accident and they call my husband saying "is this hubbybear?" lmao. :lol:


----------



## TooMuchElectric

'Babby,' but never 'baby.'


----------



## eileen.jpg

As the young ones say, "bae"  &lt;_&lt;

Other than that, ranked from most usage: babe, sir (we use this interchangeably which means he calls me sir too), stinky, ugly, loser.

And our friends refer us as _Brileen_. Gross.


----------



## Esthylove

eileen.jpg said:


> As the young ones say, "bae"  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Other than that, ranked from most usage: babe, sir (we use this interchangeably which means he calls me sir too), stinky, ugly, loser.
> 
> And our friends refer us as _Brileen_. Gross.


My friends were trying to come up with one for us and I hated them all. LOL. Chelsky, Skysea. No thank you!


----------



## Shalott

I call my husband the version of his name that our son first said when he was tiny and still learning to talk. :lol: As for me, I am sometimes called "Baby" and sometimes "Woman". Call me crazy, but I actually prefer the latter!


----------



## GlamBabe

We are obviously mudane and boring but hon and babe are the norm. Other not so nice names (well, I use them, he's better about not doing so) when I'm angry. Then the world becomes fodder for my lexicon when I call him something!!


----------

